# MU online on win 7



## Gnrmiyako (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello,

I have a huge problem with mu online on win 7. When I try to play on private server everything goes slow. Very low FPS. Drivers fully updated. Other games works fine. Please help me to solve this problem. 
Thank you.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Gnrmiyako, and welcome to TSF.

Unfortunately, we cannot help you with this, as private servers are against the game's Terms of Service.


> You may not use, create, play, or provide any server emulation, or Service where WEBZEN/WEBZEN, Inc. products or Services may be played. You may not communicate, solicit, use or otherwise distribute any utilities, emulators, applications, or other programs/software related to WEBZEN that does not have the express written permission of WEBZEN, Inc. to be used with the Service.


Thread closed.


----------

